# Will this marketing idea work?



## musadube (Dec 1, 2006)

I have seen a gab in the local market for Christian t-shirts yet so many locals are indeed Christian. For a start, I plan to purchase 100 t-shirts and come up with five different designs, after which I will print 20 of each. Will market in sarounding areas through word of mouth and sell the t's in bulks of 5 for each design at a discount of $ 2 to empower the buyer to make re-sales. I will profit $ 3 per t-shirt anyways, so Im comfortable.

I'm hoping that with this idea I will sell more t-shirts than when I sell at the going market rate. I think this would translate into more recognition and/or profits within a short time. Has anyone tried a similar idea? What were the experiances?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

I mean the general idea works as a business model, but I'm not sure who your market is. Are you saying you're going to sell in bulk to Church groups? I don't know if telling a church group they can resell shirtsd and make $2 a piece on them is a very good incentive. Couldn't they print their own shirts and get a much better return? And designs are really key. You could easilly come up with a couple designs that you think are great but nobody wants. I would think a better way to market to Christian groups would be to donate portion of your profits to Christian charities. I don't know, that's just one chimp's opinion.


----------



## musadube (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, thats a wake up call. Thank you. I have tested the designs with a few Christians around and many say they like them. Yes, the charity donation idea could work, I'll definately consult and see what I can come up with.


----------

